# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Mi vision sobre el antes y el ahora de la magia.

## Manolo Talman

Llevo en este arte casi 20 años, cuando empece no existia Internet, solo habia libros y videos los cuales se tenia acceso a ellos bien por que los pedias por catalogo a USA o bien porque algun amigo en una sociedad de magos te pasaba tal o cual video para verlo.

En aquella epoca, todo video que caia en las manos se veia y se intentaba hacer hasta el ultimo juego, en su mayoria era de conferencias en circulos magicos, después se comentaban con los amiguetes en la sociedad magica y se veia que detalles habia sacado alguno o que problemas se encontraba otro… pero se estudiaba.

Después estaban los libros, no tantos como ahora, paginas no existia aun, ni el canuto… pero si la editorial frakson, y la tienda de ana tamariz que traia libros “exoticos” del mas alla… algunos con precios para un estudiante de 12 o 15 años de precios “inalcanzables” de 7000 o 14000 de las antiguas pesetas… pero que hacia que cuando se ahorraba el suficiente dinero, se estudiase ese libro como el mejor del mundo por lo que tanto te habia costado… el objetivo estaba claro, habia que encontrar las joyas que escondia entre sus paginas, y esto te obligaba a leerlo con un placer indescriptible cada pagina, y mientras tanto el intercambio de libros entre devoradores de paginas y juegos… con esa fiebre de querer mostrar todo en cada dia de reunion, los juegos nuevos, las nuevas tecnicas descubiertas, las aprendidas, las creadas…

Resultado: el 90% de la gente de mi generacion, que entro en la SEI entre los años 90 y 95 (casualmente antes del boom de Internet) se han convertido en excelentes magos, teoricos, pensadores, manipuladores, estudiosos… con una disciplina y respeto a la hora de pensar y ejecutar magia fuera de lo comun, fruto del esfuerzo tan placentero que fue poder mamar directamente de los autores bien a traves de las paginas bien a traves de sus contacto, cierto es que hay algunas excepciones, la tipica oveja negra de la familia conocida como miromago… pero el resto, ahí estan.

Y hablo de mi generacion, las anteriores, como el buen vino, todos “vega sicilia” de la mejor bodega… criados bajo el manto de la EMM, y los grandes maestros, ellos se educaron sin videos… con una cuarta parte de los libros que existen ahora, generalmente con el expert card technique, el experto en la mesa de juego, los de marlo, los de vernon… y todos han llegado a ser grandes maestros de los que no hace falta decir quienes son, porque todos los conocemos….

Pero ahora ¿Qué? ¿Cómo se educa mágicamente la gente? ¿Qué referentes tienen? Internet… esa red de redes, donde navegando sin rumbo, se picotea de unos videos inútiles de florituras, de unos foros donde la mayoria de la gente lleva escasamente 3 años en el mundo de la magia, muchos de ellos sin criterio, hablan como grandes gurus de este arte… donde bajo el amparo de la intimidad que dota un “nick” se escriben grandes parrafadas, o se insulta y se tira el trabajo de grandes profesionales sin miramiento y sin ni siquiera saber que es  subirse  a un escenario, donde la novedad le llega por el ultimo efecto que se ha visto en el ultimo programa de televisión visto y el objetivo es llegar a hacer ese juego como sea, sin importar si esta publicado o no, sin conocer el autor del mismo, sin saber los detalles ni preocuparse por tener un repertorio propio o original… se va a lo que se ve que funciona y listo.

Donde una critica constructiva desde la experiencia, se toma como una ofensa... 

Donde intentas convencer a la gente que lea para que siga la misma via magica que han seguido todos los grandes que he conocido y la respuesta siempre es la misma… “es que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras”

Y asi esta la nueva generacion, en vista de esto, la gente que sabe, deja de frecuentar este tipo de foros, deja de ir a sociedades magicas porque lo unico que importa es como hacer esa floritura inútil de multicorte con doble tirabuzón, o como hacer un “truco” para “flipar” a los colegas o “ligar” con el….

Y mi pregunta es, los magos de dentro de 10 o 20 años…. ¿si no ha tenido la base correcta? ¿llegaran a ser algo el dia de mañana? ¿seguira manteniendose el nivel que hay actualmente? 

Creo que las nuevas generaciones deberian pararse a reflexionar sobre el como esta el panorama… porque esto no pinta nada bien…

esta es mi vision, quiza algo pesimista, por querer vivir del recuerdo de como yo empece pero...  ¿como lo veis vosotros?

----------


## popt

Manolo,

Creo que tienes razon en prácticamente todo cuanto dices, no puedo opinar sobre temas que desconozco, como comparar el antes y el ahora, pero aún sin tener opinión propia estoy convencido de que estás en lo cierto.

Sí puedo opinar sobre el foro, aunque tampoco lleve aquí tiempo alguno y si bien tienes razón en el trato que se os da a los que sí sabéis de qué hablaís (por cierto he escrito otro post en el que hago referencia a esto) espero que no nos olvidéis al resto de nosotros. A mí se me caían las lágrimas de alegría cuando ví quienes escribíais en el foro. Cada vez que he pedido consejo sobre algún tema y MJJMarkos me daba algúno eso era para mí el padre nuestro. Y ya no solo por los consejos que me habéis dado a mí en concreto sino por leer vuestras opiniones sobre dudas que a todos nos surgen y que otros ya han preguntado.

Creo que Internet tiene infinitas desventajas para la magia pero tiene otras ventajas que compensan todo lo malo. Yo he estudiado magia por mi cuenta, más mal que bien antes de buscar algo en Internet y ha sido gracias al foro que he empezado a ir al círculo de Madrid (hace tan solo un més y poco que empecé a ir). He podido hablar con gente que de otro modo era para mí inaccesible he conocido una comunidad que hasta el boom de la red de redes era algo casi oculto para los profanos. Esto con todo lo malo que también conlleva.

Y hay otras ventajas, es verdad que es fácil bajar material de la red, sin pagar por ello, pero también hay vídeos y libros que algunos no tendríamos de otra forma. Yo compro todo lo que puedo, doy gracias por ser joven y tener un trabajo que me permite mantener mis aficiones (también es verdad que curro como un animal...) pero sin Internet dudo que ahora tuviese La Vía Mágica o algún video de Ascanio, Slydini, Kaps o Marlo que no he sido capaz de encontrar en otros sitios.

No pretendo quitarte razón en todo lo que dices, es más creo que tus palabras tienen muchísima más base que las mías. Yo solo pretendo pragmar el optimismo desde mi punto de vista y lo agradecido que estoy a Internet y al foro por haberme facilitado el acceso a vosotros y a la magia en general que hoy por hoy es lo que más feliz me hace (eso y mi novia, claro   :Wink:  )

Un saludo

----------


## Solitude

eliminado por no hablar del tema

----------


## Dramagic

Bien dicho, Manolo...la verdad es que tengo el honor de pertenecer a la generación pre-internet, seguidora de grandes maestros y que intenta trabajar como se hacia antes..estudiando A FONDO cada detalle de cada libro, etc...No necesito decir quienes pertenecemos a esa generación porque el tiempo nos pondrá en nuestro sitio (sobre todo a algunos compañeros de dicha generación que ya empiezan a despuntar)

En fin, Manolo...leyendote se he ha saltado una lagrimita...lo que habré sudado y llorado de pequeño para conseguir un misero libro de magia.

----------


## Solitude

eliminado por no hablar del tema

----------


## Némesis

Yo sólo tengo 23 años, así que no sé cómo era la magia del ayer. Pero comprendo que los aficionados del ahora debemos hacer un esfuerzo. Para empezar, es cierto que tenemos que intentar evitar la tentación que supone un simple click ese animalito marrón, para acumular un montón de material que luego ni siquiera se mira. En cambio, ese pequeño librito de magia que cayó en mis manos cuando yo sólo tenía once años (pequeño en tamaño, no en sabiduría) siempre esconde algo. Quiero pensar que aún no hemos perdido la inocencia del todo, y que aún somos capaces de recuperarlo y descubrir todo lo que hay de bueno en él (cada uno tiene una joya de la literatura mágica en su habitación, estoy seguro).

Los grandes maestros, a veces son un poco difíciles de encontrar. Pero si estuvieran al alcance de todos tampoco tendrían ninguna gracia... Con un poco de esfuerzo pueden llegar a conocerse bien (personalmente, quiero decir), y se les saca mucho partido. Tienes razón, Talman, en que a veces lo que no ha costado ningún esfuerzo pierde todo su valor, si algo has tenido que pelearlo vale mucho más.

Con todo eso, lo único que quiero decir es que hay algunos que, a pesar de todo, sí nos esforzamos. Simplemente eso. Y lo hacemos con todo nuestro empeño, sinceridad y voluntad. A veces con éxito, y a veces no.

----------


## jmagic

vaya yo tambien llevo 24 años con la magia.... empeze solo.. y hoy por hoy sigo solo... alguno de los compañeros de actuaciones, chicos que a los dos meses de introducirse en este arte ya se hacian carteles se dedicaban a copiar los juegos que veian hacer a sus compañeros.. lo cual hacemos todos en su mayoria.. asi cuando nos juntabamos para hacer alguna actuacion benefica teniamos que comentar que juegos ibamos ha hacer cada uno para no repetir... es decir, hoy no se compran libros ni videos,.. solo aquellos aparatos que hemos visto a otros que funcinonan y nos sabemos el guion..

----------


## zarkov

Creo que tu mensaje, Talman, es en sí mismo un aliento de esperanza. A pesar de la amargura que hay en el fondo (con razón probablemente). El simple hecho de escribirlo indica la honda preocupación que se vive entre las personas que ostentáis la responsabilidad de tirar del carro y que tenéis la perspectiva suficiente y el cariño al arte que es vuestra afición (por imperativo generacional más que nada).

Creo que no está todo perdido. Internet ha cambiado las reglas. No sólo para la magia, para todo. Hay que convivir con ello, es ley de vida. Aprovechar lo bueno, que algo habrá, y desdeñar sin más lo malo.
Sobre lo de que una imagen vale más que mil palabras (hay gente a la que la falta de imaginación le hace adorar esa frase) es mejor oponer que una imagen destruye la poesía de mil palabras.

Siempre ha habido gente que ha aprovechado mal los conocimientos que se le ofrecen por ser gratis. Eso no tiene remedio. De los que ahora escribimos con ganas de prosperar en el conocimiento de la magia, que creo que tiene poco que ver con hacer trucos en el chiringuito de la playa, ¿cúantos seguirán dentro de, digamos cinco años?

Hay algo bueno, ¿cuándo ha sido la magia tan popular como ahora? Quizás es algo que se pueda aprovechar para dar un nuevo impulso.

Por terminar, si algunas personas no son capaces de aceptar buenos consejos de gente mucho más experta que los dan desde el deseo de mejorar este arte, peor para ellos. Si se piensa que por ver un vídeo de internet gratuito y mal realizado sin estudiar previamente los conceptos teóricos de fondo, peor para ellos.
En mi caso, que tengo más recuerdos que futuro, creo saber lo que tengo que hacer y además sin prisa.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Y mi pregunta es, los magos de dentro de 10 o 20 años…. ¿si no ha tenido la base correcta? ¿llegaran a ser algo el dia de mañana?


Si, si se lo proponen y aman la magia pueden llegar a ser buenos magos




> ¿seguira manteniendose el nivel que hay actualmente?


Eso será difícil. El nivel que hay ahora es muy alto.

Un saludo

----------


## letang

Antes que nada quiero decir que estoy deacuerdísimo con todo lo que dice Manolo, para que no quede duda por si se malinterpreta algo de lo que digo abajo.

Como no puedo comparar la magia del antes y la de ahora (porque no viví el antes, y el ahora lo vivo desde lejos) me gustaría opinar del asunto pero extendiéndolo a todos los aspectos de la vida.

El progreso tecnológico no sólo se ha producido de la generación anterior a esta, cierto es que este progreso ha sido de los más notables, por la informática y el internet, pero también había diferencias entre las generaciones de nuestros abuelos y la de nuestros padres y la habrá entre la nuestra y la de nuestros hijos. Nuestras madres de pequeñas no se podían imaginar que llegara a existir una máquina que te lavara automáticamente la ropa, y nosotros no podemos imaginar lo que llegará en el futuro (miedo me da).

Cierto es que antes no era tan fácil encontrar libros de magia y costaba mucho tenerlos, pero a lo mejor en la generación anterior, ni siquiera los había! Entonces aquellos de dos generaciones atrás dirían:
"Nosotros aprendimos sin libros, descubriendo por nuestra cuenta todo lo que necesítabamos, aprendiendo de los magos que nos visitaban de vez en cuando, ¿qué será de esta generación que puede comprar libros -aunque sean caros- y vídeos que en nuestra época no existían, sólo existía el cine? ¿perderán esa inventiva que teníamos nosotros? ¿lo tienen todo más fácil porque ahorrando un dinero pueden acceder a un material que para nosotros fue siempre imposible?".

Y en la generación futura, que nadie podrá ni siquiera imaginar lo que habrá... la gente de esta generación dirá:
"Pero es que esta generación se conecta un chip al cerebro y se le descarga directamente la magia, yo en su día tenía que buscar los libros y vídeos de la forma que fuera y leerlos y estudiarlos, y practicar y rpacticar, ellos directamente se la descargan al cerebro (en plan matrix) y ya son capaces de presentar un espectáculo".

Ya sé que es una paranoya... pero es una ejemplificación de que toda generación "progresará" (científicamente, informáticamente, tecnológicamente) respecto a su anterior, y en el futuro todos sentiremos que no teníamos medios suficientes en nuestra época.

También me gustaría comentar la diferencia entre gente que estudia magia porque aspira a ser un mago profesional y dedicarse a ello, y la gente que tiene la magia como afición y la estudia o aprende porque le enriquece personalmente y la considera útil para su cultivo personal e intelectual e incluso para aplicar psicología o astucia mágica en otras cosas de la vida.
Esta gente (entre la que me incluyo) no dedica las horas de aprendizaje y el esfuerzo que un profesional se exige porque no es su intención (esto conlleva, obviamente, no presentar la magia que no se tenga aceptablemente estudiada y practicada, por eso hacemos poca) y quizá, como dices, nos excedemos (porque también me incluyo) en dar consejos y explicaciones. La mayoría de veces es ayuda elemental (dónde puedo encontrar tal o cuál cosa, dódne puedo ver ese efecto, cómo puedo pegar ésto a lo otro), pero yo creo que se hace con buena itnención, y que muchas cosas que se comentan, se comentan también desde la percepción simplemente humana, por ejemplo si alguien pregunta "qué consideráis que crea un impacto más fuerte, lo A o lo B", los que no tengamos tanta cultura en teoría mágica responderemos bajo nuestro  punto de vista "humano" de lo que hemos vivido, o de lo que pensamos que puede impactarnos más. Después quienes tengan más conocimiento darán su punto de vista y lo razonarán con todos los conocimientos que tienen.
En este punto quiero hacer un pequeño comentario también: Hay que diferenciar las opiniones de las afirmaciones.
Si alguien piensa que en su opinión un juego funciona mejor de una manera que de otra, creo que no hay que reprocharle sus opiniones, como a veces se hace. Quien no opine lo mismo que lo exponga y de sus argumentos, pero ante las OPINIONES, no hay nada que discutir. Se pueden comentar otras opciones que quizá terminen cambiando la opinión principal de la persona, pero no se le puede responder diciéndole "NO, eso no es así porque fulanito o menganito lo dijo."
Igual que cuando alguien comenta que no le ha gustado la actuación de un determinado mago no se le puede recriminar "Y qué, ¿tú lo haces mejor? ese mago tiene premios mundiales" pues bueno, puede que haya a quien no le guste y hay que respetarlo, es como si nos tuvieran que gustar todas las películas que tienen Oscars.
Y lo mismo al revés, respetar a la gente que le gustan cosas que a otros no le gustan.

Veo que me estoy yendo del tema, así que nada... lo dejo haciendo referencia a lo primero, que es de lo que se hablaba  :Wink1:  solo quería comentar eso, que todos vemos nuestra generación retrasada respecto a la siguiente, pero eso pasará siempre, es inevitable. Pero ciertamente reconozco que el salto de esta generación ha sido muy fuerte, internet está cambiando incluso los modos de vida y los protocolos de relación entre la egnte, pero esto es solo el principio, imagináos la que nos queda... miedo me da  :Wink1: 

Un saludo!

----------


## ElMagoPol

Letang me gusto mucho tu post,yo veo las cosas de la misma forma.

Es una cuestión de poner todo el mundo de su parte.

Los principiantes deberían usar más libros para aprender,prescindiendo del recurso fácil que es internet,pensar y respetar que hay muchos profesionales que han invertido mucho tiempo y esfuerzo en algunos juegos que no se deberían presentar a la ligera.

Los veteranos deberían recordar que ellos tambien fueron principiantes en su día y que para que una persona aprenda hace falta paciencia y sobre todo respeto hacia la opinion de otras personas(esten equivocadas o no) ya que por mucho que se sepa de magia nadie tenemos la certeza de tener razón(de hecho escuchando a  los principiantes se pueden aprender muchas cosas,ya que estan en el límite entre el espectador y el mago).

Este post va sin acritud ninguna que conste,la clave esta en el respeto y la comprensión por ambas partes y considerar que por encima de todo somos personas que compartimos una misma afición.

1Saludo :P

----------


## agulean

Yo vivo en un país donde hay escases de magia. Pese a esto desde que tengo 11 años (ahora tengo 25) he investigado los pocos libros que hay aquí sobre el tema.

Si no fuera por Internet no podría haber adquirido los libros (y el material) con los que cuento ahora y hubiera perdido la pasión que tengo por este arte.

Que bajé en su momento algún video de Brad Cristian? si, pero no sirvió de nada.

Creo que hay mucha mas gente practicando magia (practicando como corresponde) que ayer gracias la facilidad con la que contamos para acceder a información.

Y sobre los piratas de la magia? Mejor que existan ya que hay mucha mas gente que sabe algunos trucos que antes, esas personas son públicos potenciales, que van a ir a cuanto espectáculo puedan por creer que se lo saben todo llevando a un par de amigos que lo admiren.


Los piratas siempre existieron. Todo profano sabe trucos de carta llave. Lo que en su momento era la carta clave ahora son las dos cartas de monte, o una ambiciosa espantosa.

Esos no son magos, son profanos con algunos trucos, es bueno que aumenten son potenciales clientes  :D  

Si estoy de acuerdo con las florituras. En mi caso el efecto lo da la historia o presentación del juego. Me parece que se abusa de ellas y la atención del público se centra en el lugar equivocado haciendo que el efecto se reduzca enormemente.

Siempre digo que un cartomago que abusa de las florituras, es como un mentalista que hace malabarismo en medio de su charla.

Pero bueno son opiniones, yo en particular quiero que la gente se centre en lo que digo.

Salu2

----------


## magomago

Manolo, sinceramente cuando he leido tu post se me ha saltado una lagrimita y he recordado momentos increibles que he pasado debido a mi aficción a la magia.

Mi entrada en la sociedad,mi primera conferencia, mi primer congreso,mi primer juego en las reuniones de la sociedad,mis pedidos a la tienda de Ana Tamariz,juegos que me han impactado en la sociedad,caras de los magos con algun juego que he echo en la sociedad.Reuniones en casa de los magos con mucha magia y muchas risas.Etc,etc,etc,etc.

Una conversación parecida a la que comentas la tuve hace poco con un gran mago de Vigo llamado Cali,(recuerdo la primera vez que me hizo una dejada resbalante y el agua y aceite de la via magica como si fuera hoy),el problema es simple.Llevo 15 años en la sociedad,he visto mucha magia y cada vez me sorprenden menos las cosas,el problema es que lo que he visto yo en 15 años con cuentagotas un mago que esta empezando lo puede ver en un mes ,bajandose cositas de aquí y de allí y en un mes ya ha visto tanta magia como yo en 15 años,ya no se sorprende y ademas algo peor se piensa que por saber como se hace ya lo sabe hacer,y si vas tu y le haces un juego,seguro que ya lo conocerá,o si no lo conoce a la semana siguiente si le has dado alguna pista de donde encontrarlo,ya te dirá como se hace.

Igual ya tiene el libro donde se encuentra el juego,porque seguro que tiene 200 libros y no se ha leido ninguno,igual si no lo ve nunca lo hará,pero a la semana siguiente como te lo ha visto hacer a ti,en vez de buscar otro juego nuevo ,hará el mismo juego que tu ,sin tener en cuenta que tu has buscado ese juego porque te gusta ,te sirve y lo has adaptado a tu personalidad.

Pero como dice letang,internet está ahi y no va a desaparecer ,es el presente y el futuro , asi que ........... pues no se..............

----------


## letang

Se me ha pasado por la cabeza hacer números hipotéticos...
Imaginemos que en la generación de Manolo eran 20 aficionados que se dedicaban a estudiar el arte de la magia, de ellos, salieron 19 magos buenos y alguna ovejilla negra.

Hoy en día el número de aficionados puede llegar a miles, pongamos 3.000, de los cuáles, saldrán unos 100 magos buenos, y quedarán 2.900 entre magos mediocres, aficionados, y dos o tres ovejillas negras desvela trucos.

Aunque el porcentaje de magos buenos baje considerablemente, el número de magos buenos que saldrá será mayor, y quedará una gran cantidad de aficionados que serán público potencial para la magia y que, creo honestamente, no serán peligrosos para la magia porque no desvelarán los trucos a los profanos, incluso servirán como promotores de la magia al intentar convencer a amigos y familiares a que vayan a ver espectáculos de magia que, si nadie se los recomienda, seguro que no pisarían.

Como dices hay mucha gente que empieza sin bases adecuadas (y me incluyo) pero para que lo veas algo más optimista fíjate en aquella gente que está empezando bien, en la escuela de Ana, y en la SEI, conozco gente de mi quinta, los jovencitos, con muchas aspiraciones y con ganas de hacer bien las cosas, creo que hay que fijarse en ellos y no sentir tanto temor por los cientos o miles de aficionados que se puedan estar creando a sabiendas de que no llegarán al nivel profesional.

Un saludo optimista   :Oops:

----------


## Gandalf

No se porque me da a mi que el mensaje de Manolo no versaba sobre internet y magia si no sobre las nuevas formas de aprender que están escogiendo los nuevos aficionados como yo. 

Varios os habéis quedado en lo superfluo, en si  Internet es el mal o el bien personificado, y yo creo que los razonamientos de Talman no se quedan ahí, si no que dirigen su punto de mira sobre la actitud de los nuevos aficionados. 

Talman acusa a "los nuevos" de no basar su aprendizaje en los pilares en los que se basaron los que ahora son profesionales de prestigio, de elegir la "vía fácil" de Internet y no la "vía mágica" de Tamariz, de ejercer de presuntuosos magos con sus escasos conocimientos, de ser desagradecidos con quienes les hacen correcciones basadas en la experiencia, de ingratos e injustos con quienes ya no tienen nada que demostrar de lo grandes que son o que fueron y de funcionar por un absurdo "culo veo culo quiero". 

Y todas esas cosas no son por culpa de Internet. Todas esas acusaciones, con las que estoy en gran medida de acuerdo, ocurren en cualquier otro área del aprendizaje que se quiera comprobar. Existe una corriente de presuntuosidad pueril, de chulería exacerbada y de soberbia tiránica en las nuevas generaciones que se reflejan en todos los aspectos de la vida, no solo la magia. Me centraré en esta para no desviar el asunto. 

¿Que hace a la gente acercarse ahora casi de forma masiva a la magia? ¿Internet? NO. La televisión. Ese ente es el que actualmente sirve de referente para todo. Y en los últimos años los programas de máximo seguimiento son de la familia de los "Gran Hermano", los "Tomates" o los "Crónicas Marcianas" donde por no hacer nada te dan fama y pasta gansa. Y si esos son los referentes estas son las tempestades que se recogen. 

No confundamos términos. Internet y la televisión son probablemente los dos inventos de mayor importancia en los avances en la comunicación humana de toda la historia. Pero esta frase queda coja si no se le añade un resaltado "después de la escritura". Y eso es lo que realmente está haciendo mayor daño a los nuevos. Existen importantes diferencias entre Internet y tv. Para el caso que nos ocupa Internet sirve de complemento a la tele. Lo que se ve en la tele se pone de moda y eso se traslada a Internet. 

No estoy de acuerdo con Letang. Los 19 magos buenos que comenta tienen un conocimiento de la magia que los 3000 nuevos aficionados, si no siguen el aprendizaje correcto, jamás tendrán, con lo que de los 100 buenos que obtiene ninguno tendría la valía de uno de esos 19. Sin ánimo de ser presuntuoso mucho me temo que absolutamente nadie que tome como base de sus conocimientos lo que por Internet encuentre conseguirá ser bueno en nada salvo pornografía y bronca forera. Mi experiencia es que en Internet encuentras de todo, pero conseguir información sustancial es complicadísimo y si lo que buscas es profundizar en algo o es imposible o lo que encuentras está lleno de leyendas urbanas y tremendos errores. La base y la información correcta y útil, por ahora, está en los libros y en la experiencia de los sabios. Internet, por el momento, no debe servir como fuente de conocimientos principal para NADA. Y esto no es lo que opinan los que se introducen en la magia. Creen que la magia es hacer desaparecer cosas como lo hace Blaine. Curioso que ese mago tenga tan poco valor como ilusionista dentro de los círculos de magos y a la vez sea uno de los referentes de los que ahora empiezan.

El problema no es Internet, si no esa actitud de querer aprender todo rápido y por la vía fácil. Teniendo ese pendón por bandera ni la red ni los libros conseguirán que uno de esos 3000 de Letang consiga ser un Vernon. Es la actitud, es la humildad, es la ilusión y el correcto aprendizaje quienes nos darán siempre un resultado tal que ni Tálmanes ni Letanges ni Gandalfs podrán criticar.

PD: Yo tengo mi primer fp y mi primer libro desde los 10 años más o menos. Sin embargo mi acercamiento definitivo a la magia es de hace tan solo dos. Estoy dentro de la categoría de "nuevos". Algo malo tenía que tener.

----------


## letang

> No estoy de acuerdo con Letang. Los 19 magos buenos que comenta tienen un conocimiento de la magia que los 3000 nuevos aficionados, si no siguen el aprendizaje correcto, jamás tendrán, con lo que de los 100 buenos que obtiene ninguno tendría la valía de uno de esos 19


En eso estamos de acuerdo, creo no haber dicho lo contrario, pero entre los 100 finales puede haber alguno igual de bueno o más que alguno de aquellos, estoy hablando de TODOS los que empiezan, no solo de los que empiezan mal. O sea, en el futuro habrán varios magos buenos que hayan empezado su aprendizaje por estas fechas, lo hayan hecho bien, y por eso hayan triunfado, a esos también me refiero entre los 3.000.
Me refería más bien a que aumenta considerablemente el número de gente que no llegará a ningún lado, pero esto debe llevar de la mano, un aumento también de la gente que llegará a algún lado.
Si te compras dos vacas y una te sale enferma, tendrás medio ganado enfermo, si te comrpas 3.000 vacas, será difícil que llegues a tener medio ganado enfermo, ya que aunque enfermen 50, siempre serán pocas respecto al total. Esto seguro que en estadística se dice de alguna forma bonita (no sé si me estoy aclarando o lo estoy tergiversando más, jeje)




> Sin ánimo de ser presuntuoso mucho me temo que absolutamente nadie que tome como base de sus conocimientos lo que por Internet encuentre conseguirá ser bueno en nada


Si te fijas en mi mensaje anterior dije:
_"fíjate en aquella gente que está empezando bien, en la escuela de Ana, y en la SEI, conozco gente de mi quinta, los jovencitos, con muchas aspiraciones y con ganas de hacer bien las cosas"_
Precisamente, a uno de estos que tengo en mente no lo he visto jamás en un foro de internet, lo conocí en Barakaldo y lo he vuelto a ver por Madrid varias veces. Hablo de internet a veces, pero no todos mis mensajes van enfocados ahí.

Me gusta este hilo y las buenas maneras que se están llevando   :Wink:  
En todos mis mensajes me releo 3 veces para no dejar ninguna cosa malinterpretable, en un principio no pensé escribir porque me parecía complicado responder expresando correctamente mi punto de vista, pero viendo que todo va por buen camino, me he decidido incluso a escribir esto para aclarar algunas cosillas por si no quedaban claro (que tampoco me atrevía a escribir porque no sabía bien como reexplicar mis comentarios sin parecer que estás contradiciendo al otro)

Un saludo a todos

off-topic:
Por cierto Gandalf, estuve en la conferencia de Lennart Green en Madrid, después vi que tú también estuviste, pero como no sabía quien eras, pos no te pude saludar (yo no te consigo reconcoer por los ojos como aquel del tren, jeje)

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ya daré mi opinión sobre el tema, hoy estoy muy cansado pero me parece un tema interesantísimo. De hecho, es mi cruz en la asociación, porque en nuestra asociación se enseña, y claro, viene cada uno que... "ra ra ra".

Sólo quiero decir que Gandalf ha dado completamente en el clavo sobre el tema de Talman (se nota quien aprende de una forma, y quien aprende BIEN y tiene el contacto con gente BUENA [Riobóo] a pesar de la época... en nimiedades como esta).

Sólo añadir un apunte más para Letang:

Los 19 magos, son MAESTROS. GENIOS.

Los 100, son buenos... entre la mediocridad de losd 3.000. Esa es la diferencia, los buenos de antes eran MAESTROS, los de ahora son buenos porque el resto de la mediocridad actual es casi peor que lo "peor" de la época dorada. 

Es más, hace 10 años (ya no hablo de 20, hablo de antes del boom internetero) no se hablaban en terminos de malos, malos estudiantes, peores o tal... se hablaban de gente buena, y gente FUERA DE LO NORMAL.

Un saludo.

----------


## letang

Markos, pero... en el futuro habrá algún maestro o genio, ¿no?
Que no quiero que se me entienda mal, solo quiero decir que confío en que maestros sigan existiendo, que no sea ésta la última generación a la que han llegado los maestros.
Por eso digo que vale... como dices en el futuro habrá mucha mediocridad, pero algún maestro saldrá, ¿no? si cada vez son más los interesados, quizá estadísticamente deberían salir más maestros.
Por ejemplo, tú, que estudias a los maestros y tienes la posibilidad de aprender de ellos, a fondo, si sigues el camino y tal, en el futuro puedes ser un MAESTRO (por no decir que ya lo eres, porque ahora estoy hablando del futuro) y eres de mi generación (me refiero SOLO a la edad, ya que creo que tienes 2 años más que yo). Por eso digo, que de esta generación también saldrán maestros.
No sabemos el número hasta que no salgan, pero que gente buena y fuero de lo normal habrá también en el futuro.

Como dije en el primer mensaje estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Talman, pero intento dar un puntito optimista de que la magia no se va a extinguir, y que seguirá avanzando y seguirán habiendo referentes.

Yo muchas veces me alegro de oír por ahí "y la actuación de menaganito, que es todo un descubrimiento y seguro que dará que hablar" "fulanito, que ya apunta maneras de convertirse en un gran artista".
Son comentarios generalmente después de las galas o concursos que organiza la SEI o círuclos similares donde se va viendo como muchos de sus miembros, de ésta generación joven, van por el buen camino, obviamente son los menos, quizá 100 de 3.000 me quedó grande, porque es un 30% y eso es uno de cada 3, pero bueno, no había hecho los cálculos, era solo ejemplificación.

Un saludo!   :Wink:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Letang, en eso te doy evidentemente la razón.

Estadísticamente, maestros habrá, pero no más. Simplemente es que hay asegurado que cada X sale un Talman, un Gabi, un Miguel Gómez, etc...

El problema es... ¿cuántos?

Porque estadísticamente si metes la cabeza en un microondas a toda leche y los pies en el congelador, estadísticamente tu sensación promedio es la leche... ¡y no es así!

El término maestro a mi me gusta achacarlo no sólo al trabajo.

Yo no creo que Gabi sea un maestro (ojo, es mi opinión, para mi lo es, quizás para otros no) sólo porque trabaje. O que Talman lo sea sólo por curro, yo creo que eso es algo con lo que se nace.

¿Dónde lo veo? Pues en mi mismo, cada vez que conozco a un grande me acomplejo, no soy capaz de mostrar algo bueno de mi, y curro como un profesional, sin serlo, muchas veces quitándole tiempo a mi carrera, y ahí te das cuenta que de repente le plantas tu "trabajo" a un maestro, y él sin trabajarlo, sin estudiarlo, casi sin echarte cuenta, da con la solución y hace una versión acojonante: eso se lleva dentro. Pero hay que trabajar para sacarlo.

Pero el tema está en: ¿eso se ve? Sí!

Es lo más increible, que eso se ve desde casi los comienzos, son gente que de repente, en medio de una explicación, en medio de una lectura o una actuación ¡PuM! desconectan y cuando re-conectan han hecho un trabajo intelectual ENORME.

De esos la estadística nos puede hablar? No lo sé Nano! Sólo sé que últimamente en vez de tener 5 aprendices, de los que me salieron 5 BUENOS MAGOS (y que ya veremos a lo que llegan, pero van por el buen camino), tengo 30! y es que sólo veo a 3 de este tipo de gente...

Supongo que tendrás razón Nano, pero, el que haya más maestros aún así, por estadística, augura un buen futuro a la enseñanza, aprendizaje y en general a la magia ? No sé, porque si salen 100 maestros, pero el resto son una combinación de diversos videos, pues existe un problema: no hay un por qué para evolucionar.

Y ojo, que no se confunda el término evolución con "magia para magos", no, hablo de gente como Piedrahita, o Jandro, ves algo distinto, algo que te llama, algo... evolucionado, algo nuevo. Y nada que ver con la magia para magos.

¿Qué pasará? Pues yo, a pesar de llevar 13 años, pues no lo sé, no puedo verlo bien, aunque pensando un poco y viendo LO QUE ME RODEA (que tú cuando vinistes a Sevilla venías rodao, congreso, otros magos, se te nota el contacto con otro tipo de gente, pero yo veo cosas muy distintas en mi sociedad de TI!) atisbo algo.

Y lo que dice Talman, pues para mi no es que sea un dogma, pero quizás él por llevar TANTOS AÑOS, más que yo por supuesto, pues ya no atisbe, sino que directamente lo vea.

Ya opinaré, ya opinaré. Evidentemente Nano, pienso que estadísticamente tiene que salir GENTE GRANDE, pero a costa de qué? Es que hemos de conformarnos con eso? No sería mejor intentar instruir a esos 3000, para que en vez de 100, aparezcan 400 maestros, y los otros 2600 buenos magos o aficionados?

Un saludo.

----------


## laso

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con "MJJMarcos" pero, ¿cómo enseñar?, ¿qué enseñar? 

Talman tiene mucha razón, el hacer frente a las dificultades y a la falta de información hace que surjan grandes Magos y algún Maestro. Pero ahora la información está ahí, sólo tienes que cogerla. 

Enseñar Magia es hoy un reto difícil y más difícil todavia es enseñar a "como aprender Magia". 

Mis tres consejos que doy en el grupo para aprender (sin ser yo nadie para dar consejos): Libros, ver actuaciones (en vivo) y hablar con Magos experimentados y si surge con algún Maestro.

¿Por qué van a comprar el libro que tú le recomiendas?, pueden conseguir todo el conocimiento en "internete" (todo no, el suficiente para ser un mago mediocre). ¿Por qué van a desplazarse a ver espectáculos?, tienen todos los vídeos en "yotube". ¿Por qué van a hablar con otros magos?, pueden escuchar consejos en"internete" sin exponerse a los consejos de un Maestro, tan difíciles de seguir porque requieren esfuerzo.

El esfuerzo de comprar el Libro, el esfuerzo de desplazarse a otra ciudad a ver un espectáculo, el esfuerzo de dirigirse y escuchar a un Maestro nos hace "Magos con la intención de no ser mediocres" y eso es el primer paso para ser buenos magos, no querer ser un mago mediocre.

Internet tiene sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas. Lo bueno es que nos hace ahorrar tiempo y esfuerzo, lo malo es que no sabemos que hacer con tanto tiempo y con las energías que nos ahorra.

Posdatísima: Ni que decir tiene que hablo de mi grupo sólo a modo de ejemplo, para ayudarme en la explicación. Tengo mucha suerte, la mayoría de los socios tienden al buen aprendizaje (incluido yo, creo).

Un abrazo a todos

----------


## Woody Aragón

Hola a todos,

Bueno, parte de razón no le falta a Manolo con su comentario, pero me parece que este hilo deriva en un pesimismo excesivo. Todos somos víctimas de la nostalgia y del "cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor", y algunas actitudes pueden sorprendernos a los de "aquella época".

Muchos hubiésemos dado cualquier cosa porque un mago con experiencia nos hubiese corregido nuestros vicios y errores cuando empezábamos, y no tenerlos que descubrir nosotros a base de estrellarnos contra el público. Cuando hoy alguien que lleva pocos años en la magia se ofende porque le corriges algo, es normal que sientas algo desagradable. ¡¡Entendednos los que empezáis!! Todos somos colegas, y nadie pretende ofender al que empieza, sino ayudarlo.

Pero, seamos realistas, las actitudes así no son nuevas. Lo que pasa es que, al crecer exponencialmente el número de aficionados, y aparecer los foros de internet como centro de discusión, todas las actitudes se multiplican (hay mucha más gente con mala actitud... pero también hay mucha más gente con buena ¡si antes éramos cuatro gatos!).

El problema viene de esa parte del ego del ser humano (que todos tenemos, principiantes, veteranos y maestros) que quiere que le mimen y le reconozcan, y le digan "¡eres muy bueno, chaval!". Recordad lo que hacía ya Frakson (mucho antes de que nosotros entrásemos en la SEI, Manolo). Si un mago quería saber su opinión, la conversación era algo así:

- MAGO: _¡Maestro Frakson! ¿Qué le ha parecido mi juego?_
- FRAKSON: _¡Muy bueno! ¡Muy bueno! ¡Está muy bien!_
- MAGO: _No, en serio. ¿qué le ha parecido?_
- FRAKSON: _Sisi, ya te lo he dicho. ¡Fantástico! Enhorabuena, está muy bien..._
- MAGO: _¿Nada más? Digame qué piensa ¿Qué le parece lo que he hecho?_
- FRAKSON: _Bueno... ya que lo dices..._

Y a la tercera vez que le insistían, daba su opinión. Las dos primeras iban destinadas a aquellos que sólo buscaban la palmadita en la espalda.

Pero, en fin, yo creo que estamos en una de las mejores épocas para la magia. Internet permite la comunicación, que compremos los mejores libros, sin importar en qué pais se editen. O que nos enteremos de dónde es la próxima actuación de magia o el próximo congreso, que ahora han crecido como setas, permitiéndonos a magos y profanos ver y sentir la magia "en vivo". Los magos viajan, nos reunimos y nos unimos, de varios estilos y de varias culturas como antes no se hacía.

Y la velocidad de acceso. Si quiero un libro, un dvd o material para mi magia, un click en tiendamagia.com y mañana por la mañana lo tengo ¡en mi casa!

Por no hablar de la labor educativa. Es impresionante lo que está haciendo la escuela de Ana Tamariz en formar de la forma correcta, desde el primer momento, bajo la tutela de los mejores magos, al aficionado desde el primer momento. ¡Si hasta Gabi da cursos en Tiendamagia! ¡¡Ya lo hubiésemos querido pillar nosotros en su momento!!

El aprender magia tiene sus cosas buenas y malas, en todas las épocas. Ahora, las cosas han cambiado, pero el que sepa y valga para seguir el camino correcto, lo tiene todo de cara. Yo, soy muy optimista con el futuro de la magia en ese sentido.

Ánimo a todos.


Woody


P.D.: Sólo una cosa lamento que se está perdiendo, y sí os pediría un poco de humildad y reflexión sobre ello: El respeto a los maestros. He leido el desarrollo del hilo sobre el vídeo del culebreo de Ascanio y se me cae la cara de vergüenza. Recordemos y agradezcamos a quién debemos todo lo que los magos tenemos hoy.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

PUNTO PRIMERO: Este hilo debería aparecer automáticamente en los morros de cada forero al conectarse. ¡Qué delicia!

Dicho esto, seré breve diciendo que coincido con la opinión de que Internet no es el diablo en sí misma (al igual que la televisión) y que el problema está en la actitud con la que se afronta cualquier campo de aprendizaje.

En cuanto al 'ahora'.. bueno, mi opinión está muy limitada dado que estoy en pañales (tan sólo llevo tres años estudiando magia). En mi caso puedo decir que todavía estoy con el archifamoso Canuto y con el GEC II. Y aún así, suelo actuar en público. ¿Por qué me atrevo a semejante 'sacrilegio'? Bueno, porque lo que estudio lo procuro estudiar a fondo. Porque conozco mis límites y jamás los intento sobrepasar en público y, sobre todo, porque procuro hacer magia.

¿Y qué es hacer magia? Desde luego no es ser capaz de repetir como un loro los pases, las florituras o las rutinas visionadas en algún DVD. De hecho confieso que sólo he visto el Street Magic de David Blaine (Del que he aprendido miles de cosas que NO hay que hacer), medio vídeo de Jeff McBride y uno de Lavand (este último por el simple placer de verlo). 

Decía, ¿Qué es hacer magia?. Para mí hacer magia es ser capaz de emocionar al espectador, embaucarlo y sorprenderle con lo que has hecho. Y para esto no hace falta ni fusilar la rutina de otro ni ser capaz, como bien se ha dicho antes, de hacer un Filiplastaun Double Chanfainete con Triple tirabuzón y Flap Snap Chuminaden. Muchas veces basta una técnica sencillísima (un simple vistazo) para dejar alucinado al personal si lo combinas con una buena charla. 

De todas formas, y volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, yo estudio a fondo cada técnica. Por ejemplo, los hay (pongo el FP en el fuego) que pasan los ojos por un libro repitiendo las técnicas que ven y en una tarde han 'aprendido' tres cortes falsos o de transferencia o de control.... ¡Y UNA MIERDA! ¿Son limpios? ¿Han encontrado su psicología? ¿Saben para qué tipo de juegos van mejor o peor? ¿Les salen sin pensar? ¿....? Miles de preguntas cuya respuesta nos lleva a que han aprendido una mecánica (malamente) pero nada de magia.

Yo he tenido que ser autodidacta y ahora tengo la fortuna de poder empezar a trabajar la magia con un grupo de chalados mucho más documentados que yo. No sé dónde llegaré pero lo que estoy seguro es que voy por un camino, cuando menos, bien enfocado. 

Aquellos por los que pregunta Talaman, esos que se empapan de imágenes y 'técnicas rápidas' (como la comida rápida) llegará un día en que se aburran y aparcarán la magia para dedicar su neurona a la nueva generación de videojuegos o la novedad de turno. Y los que sigan trabajando en condiciones serán los que lleguen un poco más lejos. 

Yo soy también de los que en ocasiones (como ahora) suelta parrafadas y hay quién hasta cree que soy un maestro (¡me lo han llegado a decir por MP!!!!!!!!!!) Para nada. Simplemente intento aplicar el sentido común en las opiniones, al igual que la experiencia que me haya podido obtener en mis 40 años de vida. No siempre soy capaz de hacer lo que digo... pero trabajo para conseguirlo.

Bueno... ha sido una explosión mental de lunes.

En cualquier caso Gracias Manolo, MJJM, Woody.....

----------


## miguelajo

A mi hay cosas que me entristecen...
Lo que Arturo llamaba el "aficionado noble". 
Al desaparecer esta figura ( no en su totalidad, gracias a Dios) hace que muchos de los "maestros" desaparezcan de las sociedades.
En la época que yo entré en la SEI (año 98) ya no existían los grandes maestros, o por lo menos no iban a la sociedad ( Ni Arturo, Ni Juan, ni Camilo, ni Pepe)´pero si estaban los "nuevos" Maestros ( Miguel gómez, Armando Gómez, Antonio Romero..) y "los nietos" que bebieron directamente de las fuentes de la Sabiduría ( Gea, Alberto de Figeiredo, Ricardo Rodriguez, Talman, Alejandro Furdjnaiev, Javi Benitez). Entonces tienes unos referentes en los que mirarte y unos hermanos mayores en los que apoyarte. En esa situación crecimos mágicamente unos cuantos magos que aun hoy nos sentimos afortunados. Pero hoy en día...ya no queda nadies de esta gente...y claro las sociedades se ven también afectadas y mermadas.
Hoy en día alguien nuevo entra en una sociedad y no sabe hacia quién mirar... 
Lo que muchas veces hemos hablado entre nosotros como " la ausencia de Maestros".
( Esto es aplicable a Madrid y no se si a algunas sociedades más)
Siempre recomiendo ( para hacerte sentir una mierda) la lectura obligada de la conferencia de Arturo sobre la "creatividad" en sus primeros párrafos sobre " A quíén va dirigida".
Por cierto que nadie se excuse con que ..yo no voy a ser profesional y sólo estudio la magia porque me llena. Yo no soy profesional y debo ser la persona que más disfruta ensayando, leyendo, estudiando y perdiendo mis horas con la magia. Las actuaciones y demás cosas te "aparecen" a veces sin buscarlas.
MUY SABIAS PALABRAS MANOLO...pero eso ya lo sabes tu.

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno... pues después de leer todos vuestros comentarios me ha ido creando unas pequeñas dudas.

Yo he criticado la actitud de muchos neomagos y la forma que tienen de entender como se debe aprender la magia. Soy el primero en aplicarme la bronca pues así retomé esta afición tras ver un video de Leenart Green y recurrir directamente a Internet para destriparlo. Si, yo tambien. 
 :Oops:  
Considero que mi paso por la SEI fue un descubrimiento para mi. Allí me he encontrado con magos de los que al menos he aprendido la forma de dirigirme a la magia para que ni las prisas ni la tentación de la magia fácil me venzan. Algo así como salvarme de "El Lado Oscuro de la Fuerza".

Pero mi aprendizaje en ese sentido solo ha partido de los magos que podemos considerar más mayores de la SEI, esos que se sientan alrededor de lo que yo llamo "la mesa de Ramón" y que todos sabeis a lo que me refiero. Por eso tengo una pregunta para los que ya me conoceis de la SEI y que habeis escrito en este post. ¿Ha cambiado mucho la relación entre novatos y sabios dentro de la SEI desde vuestros comienzos hasta ahora? ¿Existían los corrillos o era más "comuna"? ¿El recibimiento de los novatos entre los maestros es el mismo de hace años? Sabemos que el examen cambió ciertas costumbres. Después de un examen ¿había algún tipo de relación entre examinado y los que examinaban?

Quizás algunas cuestiones de este tipo descubran que no solo los nuevos magos se dirigen de forma distinta a la magia, si no que los que ya saben también han cambiado su forma de transmitirla.

Obviamente todo esto sería un tema a parte del de internet, del que creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que es una herramienta estupenda y que no es ese el problema de lo comentado.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Segun se cuenta en la SEI de madrid hacia los años 60, era un circulo super cerrado, habia que llegar ya "sabiendo", la gente se escondia para enseñarse de unos a otros la cuenta elmsley.

Yo llegue a la SEI a finales del 91 en pleno explendor, la saturacion de informacion existia ya... habia 300 o 400 videos en el mercado, y mas de 3000 libros....(de hecho 1500 aprox se podian encontrar en la fundacion Juan March de Madrid, de libre acceso a cualquiera)  habia grupos (creo que esto ocurre en todas las sociedades) pero se respiraba en algunos grupos un aire de veneracion, al ver que en esa mesa esta sentado Ascanio, o Joaquin Navajas... ahi donde mirases habia alguien con 30 o 40 años de magia a sus espaldas, aunque no supieras nada de magia al llegar ahi, sentias respeto.

La diferencia creo que antes nada mas llegar a la SEI te decian ¿que libros te has leido? y segun tu respuesta y tu hacer, te contestaban bueno leete este, este y este otro y cuando te los tengas bien leidos vuelves, eso ya te orientaba a que si querias ser mago habia que leer...

Hoy creo que en las sociedades pasa como en los colegios, actualmente se "pasa" de los profesores, no se les tiene respeto... pues en las sociedades magicas idem, se ha perdido el respeto ya no solo a  los maestros si no a lo que es aprender este arte como se debe, todo aquel que viene de una escuela de magia se nota, pero aquel que viene por libre con la formacion recibida unicamente por internet, tambien se nota, y cuanto!  algunos hemos tenido que "aguantar" como en los examentes se trataba sin respeto a gente como Florensa o Jesfer... ¿y eso porque? por llegar con una tremenda incultura magica a la SEI y por supuesto por haber cambiado el cuento en lo que al respeto se refiere.

Si esto lo extrapolamos a un foro pues que decir... he visto algunos post de alguno que ha puesto en duda sobre el saber hacer o conocimiento de Palmer, o de Kiko o de tantos otros...

En relacion a Internet, para mi es una herramienta super provechosa para la magia si se emplea bien, jamas se ha tenido acceso a tantas tiendas, ni informacion, ni accesibilidad a casi todos los magos del mundo como hay ahora, pero para la magia tambien decir que tiene que ser utilizado de forma secundaria, teniendo esto unicamente de base jamas se podra llegar lejos (ni cerca...) La magia como cualquier arte, carrera, oficio, hobbie, tiene que aprenderse desde los libros, de manera progresiva y con orden.

Como Miguel Ajo ha dicho... deberia de ser de obligada lectura para todos dos de articulos de Ascanio, el primero "Como estudiar Magia" y el segundo el mencionado de "la Creatividad" y a quien va dirigido, eso como comienzo y despues el resto de su teoria.

La magia yo la concibo como un arte, donde la mejor magia en el 99% de los casos esta en el aficionado o el semi-profesional, aquel que todavia tiene el "veneno" en la sangre de querer buscar cosas nuevas, investigar y querer sorprender a sus colegas.

En cualquier caso, como esperaba, en este post curiosamente, los unicos que han escrito son de los que van por el buen camino, casi como en el post que puso miguel ajo sobre el analisis del suit aparition... 

No pierdo la esperanza, pero es triste que en este foro se vea una actitud tan pasiva, con una percepcion de profanos curiosos, sin ni siquiera la curiosidad de buscar por sus propios medios en libros o videos las cosas que se preguntan (a veces tan obvias que demuestran que  ni siquiera a ojeado en su vida un libro, o se ha molestado minimamente en buscar), que se siga preguntando como se hace el juego que se acaba de ver por la tv,  que la teoria no se tenga en cuenta, y un porcentaje altisimo de miembros se dediquen a buscar malos royos y hacer de esto un salsa rosa... 

A ver si espabilamos y comenzamos a ver buena magia en esta nueva generacion... Quiza reuniendose con otros magos para crear grupos de estudio, o pasando un poco de internet y volviendo a los libros para aprender de una forma escalonada... nunca es tarde para retomar el buen camino.

Gracias a todos por haber hecho de este hilo algo tan delicioso de leer...

----------


## ignoto

Anoche tuve el privilegio de hablar unos instantes con Paco de Andrés. Supongo que la cortesía le hizo soportarme. ¡Gran hombre Paco de Andrés!
En una conversación de unos minutos aprendí mas que en una año de elucubraciones en solitario.

Hace unos meses recayó en mi la inmensa suerte de que Mai Royer me hiciera una crítica. Es increible lo que cambia la magia de uno si sabe escuchar a quien debe en lugar de a quien quiere.

He abandonado el desarrollo de un juego para volver a estudiar toda la rutina desde el principio. Menos mal que Juan Gurrea me cogio a tiempo y me dió una colleja (metafórica). ¡Los pañuelos no eran del tamaño adecuado! ¡Una cuenta falsa mal hecha!
Si no hubiera sido por él, el juego nunca hubiera valido nada. Eso sin contar las otras veces que me ha salvado de meter la pata.

Hay otras personas que prefieren no escuchar a quienes tienen experiencia.
¡Allá ellos!

----------


## magomago

Bueno ,creo que no voy a aportar mucho ,porque ya está cai todo dicho (Y muy bien dicho por cierto).

Muchos de nosotros pensamos en la magia como un arte y en algo para divertir ,entrener,o hacer sentir la sensación que sentimos cuando nos hicieron nuestro primer juego de magia.Pero otros en cambio (Es otra visión) lo hacen para ... vacilar con sus amigos,chulear o fardar . 

El problema es ¿Que hacer con estas personas?,si no las admitimos en una sociedad lo que harán es ir por ahí enseñando y descubriendo los juegos de los demas ,y cuando haga un juego y sus amigos se lo descubran,enseñará el secreto sin ningun pudor.Estos son los hacedores de cosas ingeniosas que todo el mundo le descubre.

Algun dia estos hacedores pueden querer entrar en una sociedad y en este caso que hcemos :¿No les dejamos entrar y seguirán descubriendoles los juegos por ahí,o bien les dejamos entrar y les encaminamos un poco hacia la magia-arte?

Yo creo que es una cuestión complicada,pero curiosamente si se les deja entrar esa gente es la que suele no tener respeto por la gente que lleva mucho tiempo en las sociedades o el que sabe mucho mas que el,pero bueno como siempre digo....todo es una cuestión de gustos.Porque como ha dicho bien Ignoto , la gente que acepta los consejos es la que hará numeros buenos,la gente que no escucha críticas y consejos no vera sus errores y solo verá sus virtudes,y a veces es mas difícil sacarse un error que adquirir 100 virtudes.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ademas sinceramente y sin ánimo de nada,yo no escribi en el post del Suit Aparition,ese juego se me queda grande,creo que nunca me atreveré a hacer el Suit Aparition ni La Dama Inquieta de Ascanio...


¿Por qué? Nunca digas nunca. ¿No te gustaría hacerlos? Es bueno tener metas. Otra cosa es alcanzarlas o no, pero trabajar para ello, en algo tan estupendo como la magia, me parecería maravilloso.

----------


## miguelajo

Por cierto la mayoría somos paquetes al lado de Manolo...que es muy grande el manolillo y no nos damos cuenta porque es de la casa...
Ah..yo tampoco hago el SUIT..je,je pero lo estudio para poderlo hacer algún día...

----------


## magomago

Bueno Magic´O´Malley , quizás tengas razón y nunca sea una palabra muy fuerte,quizás los estudie y los trabaje por el placer de hacerlo,pero no creo que los realice  en público.

Esos juegos han sido juegos que han dado fama a sus creadores,Kiko le ha dado un giro de tuerca al Suit Apparition dándole unas apariciones mucho mas mágicas que las originales y algun que otro detalle que aporta mcuho al juego.En cuanto a la Dama Inquieta en mi opinión ninguna versión mejora el original,así que con la cantidad de juegos y de libros que hay pues........ mejor buscar algo que no sea tan personal del autor ,que no sea un hijo tan parido vamos ,e intentar personalizarlo un poco.

Pero ya que estamos hablando de la visión de la magia actual,hoy en dia mucha gente ve un efecto y practica ya las técnicas sin pensar en los mas importante de los juegos ,si se puede convertir en algo personal,en algo que te funcione a ti.Ven los juegos en youtube o en el pinguino y ala........... juego calcado con papel carbón.Lo que te funciona a ti,puede no funcionarme a mi,o al menos puede funcionarte pero de distinta manera que a tí y poniéndole algo de tu parte.Aunque es normal que cuando te guste algo como espectador quieras hacerlo como actuante,pero por desgracia esto no debería ser así sin pensar en como podrías hacer un poco tuyo dicho juego.

P.D. :A veces pienso en términos de magia en Inglés ,como se diría Signature Effect en español ? ,¿efectos muy personales?

----------


## Manolo Talman

Ascanio se referia a ellos como "juegos credenciales" 
¿esta bien el termino no?

----------


## zarkov

Muy gráfico el término. 

Me da la sensación que la búsqueda de esas señas de identidad es algo que merece la pena y que al final, al encontrarlas, definen la calidad del mago y su particular visión distinguiéndole de los demás.

No pensaba yo que hubiera que buscar el grial   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A mi me gusta 'juegos con denominación de origen'. Creo que tiene muchos matices.  8)

----------


## miguelajo

Las Cartas credenciales de un mago son esos juegos que hace como carta de presentación...
Como diciendo aquí estoy yo y esta es mi magia.
Es como la tarjeta en forma de juegos.

----------


## magomago

> Me da la sensación que la búsqueda de esas señas de identidad es algo que merece la pena


Para mi es lo mas difícil zarkov,ya escribí un post hace tiempo de esto,de que cuando a veces hago un juego,¿cuanto hay de mi y cuanto de los magos a los que admiro en cada uno de mis juegos.
En cuanto a lo del grial ,me temo amigo que todos los juegos son posibles griales si los estudiamos un poco intentando hacerlo algo nuestro,evidentemente algunos juegos te será mas facil adaptarlos que otros y alguno lo habias dejado en el olvido y un dia de repente viendo una pelicula o caminando por la calle dices....... andaaaaa pero si esto me venia de perlas para este juego y ya está ya tienes un juego que aunque no es tuyo ni mucho menos ,si que le has dado algo de ti y de tu tiempo.

Es por ejemplo , a mi me encantan como espectador las rutinas de aro y cuerda,pero no he encontrado nunca una presentación que me convenciera para darle que no fuera meramente descriptiva,y que tuviera una causa mágica que me convenciera,asi que he practicado alguna que otra,pero nunca la he presentado en público .Pero igual algun dia estoy haciendo algo y se me ocurre...... quien sabe.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Hola a todos.

En este hilo casi da un poco de miedo escribir, no hay más que ver el nivel de la gente que está escribiendo. Recuerdo un video que mandé, en el que Miguelajo me hizo una crítica y no me lo acababa de creer.

El caso es que, para mi, es difícil participar en este hilo, ya que yo solo tengo una posición que no llega a un año en la magia. Esto quiere decir automáticamente (al menos en mi caso, ya digo) que no tengo ni la más mínima idea de lo que este mundo es. Por eso no considero que mi opinión pueda aportar nada.

Soy profesor en un instituto, y desgraciadamente, observo a diario la mala situación en la que todos los de nuestra profesión nos encontramos, ya que se ha perdido el respeto hacía la figura del que sabe en cualquier área.

Sin embargo, cuando empiezo a hablar de lo mal que está nuestra profesión siempre me acuerdo de todos los alumnos y alumnas que realmente te demuestran cariño (quizás lo más importante que puede existir) y respeto, y esto me hace cambiar mi actitud. Por desgracía la situación ha cambiado terriblemente respecto a cuando yo tenía la edad de ser un alumno (que no hace tantos años). En aquella época se respetaba al profesor simplemente por ser quien era. Hoy día este respeto no se tiene o, al menos como ya digo, en la mayoría de los chavales.

Este apunte sin sentido creo que puede ser la única aportación que desde mi experiencia puedo hacer. Mi comentario no está relacionado con la magia, ya que todavía no conozco casi nada de ella, y por eso escribo sobre otra área que conozco solo un poco mejor.

Solo espero que las personas que me están guiando en la magia nunca piensen de mí que les pierdo el respeto, ya que esto no puede pasar. Podré ser un mago mejor o peor (esto segundo lo más probable) pero espero no faltar intencionadamente o de forma indirecta a las personas que realmente conocen este área.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

Edito el mensaje para añadir algo sin lo cual este mensaje sería una falta de respeto. Es el hecho de agradecer, en su grado máximo, a MJJMarkos por darme la oportunidad de entrar en el círculo sevillano, a Busy por escribir a menudo en los pocos hilos que he iniciado y a otros tantos. Al referenciar arriba a Miguelajo me parece que debo dar las gracias también a estos (grandes conocedores en mi opinión) y a muchos otros con sus comentarios. Y esto es tan solo en este foro, fuera de él, antes de descubrirlo no me puedo olvidar de agradecer por un esfuerzo continuo de guiarme a Valery, a Franky y a Jaque.

----------


## Iván Manso

El día que entré en la SEI, hace casi 8 años (cómo pasa el tiempo), descubrí algo que no había vivido nunca. Antes, la SEI de Madrid estaba en el Hogar Canario, cerca de Magia Estudio, muy cerca. Ibamos cuando abría la tienda de Encarnita y nos sentabamos en la trastienda. Esto era a las 16:30h, hablabamos de magia, haciamos juegos, veíamos alguna novedad que hubieran traído, algún libro nuevo... era como un aperitivo antes de ir a la SEI, pero un aperitivo que echo mucho de menos.

Luego, a las 19:00h nos subiamos a la SEI, estaba a 50 metros, y allí seguía la "fiesta" hasta por lo menos las 22:00h (casi 6 horas de MAGIA)

El primer día que fui se hizo eso. Yo estaba muy cortao, nunca había hablado con magos. En cuanto llegué a la tienda me recibieron dos compañeros y me empezaron a hacer juegos. Yo también hice. Más tarde llegaron más magos y empezaron a hacer más magia, después más y más... me empezaba a sentir bien.

Subimos hacia la SEI. Yo en esa época ya llevaba unos 10 años en la magia y me creía que sabía mucho. Pero ni siquiera sabía que el juego en el que la carta sube se llamaba carta ambiciosa. Ese era el gran nivel que yo creía tener. 

Al llegar, aquello ya estaba lleno de gente... (y ese día no había conferencia) Todo el mundo me hacía juegos, yo estaba encantado. Por allí andaba Ramón Rioboó; es una biblioteca andante me decían (ahora es un gran amigo mío), había mucha magia. 

En ese tiempo no había internet, bueno, si había, pero casi nadie lo usaba. La única manera de aprender era leyendo libros, pero de los de hojas, de esos que se abren y no se cuelgan, sólo con abrirlo ya puedes aprender, así de fácil. La única "pega" es que tenías que poner algo de tu parte y algo también de esfuerzo. Currártelo, vamos. 

Otra manera era que te enseñara algún compañero de la SEI o bucándote la vida. Hasta ese día yo me había buscado la vida, pero la SEI fue una gran ayuda. Me hice con algunos libros (el Canuto entre ello) y los devoré, todo lo que llegaba a mis manos. 

Todo lo que me enseñaban mis compañeros seistas lo apuntaba y después lo ensayaba y ensayaba sin parar. Era una esponja y me encantaba aprender. Por allí andaban maestros además de Ramón.

Aquello es historia. Me siento afortunado por haber empezado en la SEI en esa maravillosa época y en la magia en el tiempo en que la empecé a aprender. Cuando todo lo que aprendías era fruto de tu esfuerzo, de tus ansias de aprender. Ahora son pocos a los que veo hacer juegos. Ramón todavía está allí, espero que nunca se canse. Algunos Maestros se dejan ver por allí, pero ya no es lo mismo desgraciadamente. Nadie va a por ellos a pedirles que les enseñe tal técnica o les explique el porqué de esto ni de aquello. Parece como si no estuvieran allí!!!! Yo flipo, tan cerca y no se les saca toda esa sabiduría que llevan dentro.

En fin, yo tampoco digo que internet sea malo, como todo, se tiene que saber usar (me estoy refiriendo en torno a la magia) pero desgraciadamente no se sabe usar. Una lástima, pero en fin, yo sigo con mi plan. 

La magia está ahí, quien quiera hacer magia puede si quiere. Jamás en la historia había sido tan fácil hacer y aprender magia y no se aprovecha. Qué pena.

Bueno, perdón por el rollo, pero es lo que siento.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Solitude

eliminado por no hablar del tema

----------


## Nacho Conde

Hola a Todos:

Manolo, yo me siento identificado con esa generacion de internet, pero por suerte para mi y por desgracia para el mundo magico, yo ingrese en la SEI (hace casi un año), sinceramente sin tener ni p*** idea de magia, me habia leido el canuto, con ciertas tecnicas aprendidas. Y repito que por suerte para mi, hable con Dramagic, nada mas entrar, en la preparacion de las galas nos pregunto que libros nos habiamos leido, y nos recomendo libros, todavia recuerdo con una sonrisa los 3 meses que nos tiramos preparando la gala de Aspirante, viendo cada matiz, cada detallito que hacia que fuera mas magico.

Me compre por recomendacion de David, "la magia de Ascanio" su concepcion teorica y magica, y de verdad de flipe, pero no me he dado cuenta hasta ahora, volviendome a leer el articulo del estudio de la magia, Yo cuando me lo lei pense, joder que exajerado se tira minimo 3 meses para presentar un juego a sus mas cercanos, llevo casi 2 meses con el Suit aparition de Pepe y lo que me queda, y de verdad lo estoy disfrutando estudiandolo, cambiandole manejos hablando con gente de la SEI, y si que puedo hablar con los que ahora veo que son mis maestros, esos nietos de los grandes de los que hablas. Por que David, Miguelajo, Ivi, Jose quesoyyo, son mis maestros, esos que me dicen leete esto o leete lo otro, que me dicen que no corra, que estudie que me mire mejor otras cosas.

Y claro que hace replantearme, lo que habia antes y a eso quiero llegar y se que cuesta, y cada vez que estoy mas dentro del mundo de la magia me doy cuenta de que cuesta mucho, pero a la vez me hace amar mas este arte.

Por mi parte,hay ese estudio y esas ganas de aprender y de verdad a mi no me preocupa ese futuro, por que esa concepcion, ese estudio sigue y esas ideas, que desprenden el manifiesto de la EMM (fui a la fundacion Juan March exclusivamente a leerlo y lo comente, me encantaria verlo firmado por todos) estan hay con esos "nietos" de los maestros.

Todo esto es una reflexion humilde, y repito de un principiante  :Oops:  

Saludos

----------


## Gandalf

Manolo, cuando te pregunté lo del anterior post lo hice con la intención de comparar tu llegada a la SEI con la mia, y si me fijo en lo que tú comentas te diré las diferencias que he encontrado.




> ahi donde mirases habia alguien con 30 o 40 años de magia a sus espaldas...


¿Hay ese nivel ahora en las mesas de tertulia de la SEI? Pregunto con total innocencia, ojo. Yo reconozco a Rámón Rioboo, pero a los demás que identifico, Florensa, Rafa Benatar o Gea, no los suelo ver en las tertulias. ¿era igual antes? ¿o los magos "con solera" participaban de forma más o menos activa? Es que me da la sensación, y el comentario de Ivi me lo medio confirma, de que antes la participación de los maestros era más activa. Todos me habreis visto las primeras veces sentado a su mesa devorando cada comentario suyo. Lo cogería como maestro y le inflaría a preguntas, pero también da corte aprender tanto de una persona sabiendo que trabaja como profesor en la escuela de Ana. 




> La diferencia creo que antes nada mas llegar a la SEI te decian ¿que libros te has leido? y segun tu respuesta y tu hacer, te contestaban bueno leete este, este y este otro y cuando te los tengas bien leidos vuelves, eso ya te orientaba a que si querias ser mago habia que leer...


Pues a mi me recibió Miguelajo, con quien contacté a través de internet. Y al llegar me dio la bienvenida, me prometió un juego (que aun no me ha hecho  :P ) y de ahí a pasearme por las mesas con los ojos como platos. Aun no me ha preguntado nadie cuanto se o de donde lo se. Me imagino que el cambio en los exámenes habrá tenido algo que ver, pero sospecho que actualmente se evalua poco a quien entra de nuevas y a la vez se le da poca atención. Hablo como ya he aclarado desde la más absoluta ignorancia de como era antes de que yo lo conociese.

y por otro lado, ante lo que dice Ivi sobre "sangrar" a los maestros para que nos enseñen, a mi, sinceramente, me da mucho respeto ir a preguntarle a Gea, a Florensa o a ti mismo, Manolo, sobre tal o cual cosa. Por el momento me limito a interactuar con vosotros cuando la conversación lo permite y procuro aprender lo que puedo pero sin atreverme a preguntar. El ejemplo lo tuvimos ayer con el agua y aceite de Joshua. No me quedé con toda la rutina pero si no hubiese sido por que medio bromeamos sobre como evitar el cambio de paquete de manos no te preguntaría sobre el la próxima vez que nos veamos, cosa que gracias a esa situación si me atreveré a hacer.

No se si consigo explicar correctamente la sensación que tengo de que no todo es que la gente no pone de su parte si no que las cosas en la SEI quizás también hayan cambiado de alguna manera.

----------


## Alberto Permel

Bueno, voy a leer el tema completito, que se me ha deshabilitado mi dirección: *mago alber* Dios sabrá por qué...

En fin, lo dicho, voy a leerlo entero, que son 3 paginillas con textos amplios y doy mi opinión, que según he visto por encima es un tema muy interesante! :D

----------


## Manolo Talman

Bien Gandalf!, creo que acabas de dar en la diana.

Efectivamente actualmente en el circulo de madrid,(no se si en el resto sera igual)  ya no hay esa interactividad porque "no hay maestros",
Bueno, esta el incombustible Rioboo siempre fiel a su sitio en su mesa, pero ya no es lo que era antes...
Cuando digo esto es porque la gran mayoria han dejado de ir, o solo van a las conferencias o encuentros puntuales... y generalmente cuando van, a la gente o le da corte acercarse a preguntar, o bien porque ni siquiera se sabe quien es ese señor con la baraja en la mano.

Despues efectivamente las cosas desde hace unos años tambien han cambiado a la hora de recepcionar nuevos socios, antes como te digo habia una especie de comite de bienvenida quien te preguntaban y sondeaban a todo aquel que entraba, ahora gracias a David Redondo se va retomando un poco el tema encaminandoles a las clases de los miercoles, al principio las puertas de la SEI estaban cerradas, hacia los años 90 estaban entre abiertas, y desde el 2000 mas o menos estan abiertas de par en par...

En cualquier caso, creo que no hay que perder oportunidad de exprimir a todo aquel que se mueva que pueda tener mas conocimientos que uno, al fin y al cabo todos somos personas y nos apasiona lo mismo ¿no?

----------


## Gandalf

> En cualquier caso, creo que no hay que perder oportunidad de exprimir a todo aquel que se mueva que pueda tener mas conocimientos que uno, al fin y al cabo todos somos personas y nos apasiona lo mismo ¿no?


¡¡¡Vale!!! Pues preparaos Miguelajo, tú, Rioboo y hasta Gea, por que con lo que acabas de recomendar me se de varios que han ido a casa a por el exprimidor. Yo me llevaré el Moulinex, que tiene 3 velocidades.

A tí y a Ramón ya os pensaba preguntar sobre el agua y aceite que ya sabes y sobre un movimiento que explicó Joshua Jay y que no se como se llama...

 :? 

¡Ja!

 :P

----------


## miguelajo

No olvidarse de Carlos Sayalero, Jeshfer, Miguel Gómez, Armando gómez, Antonio Romero, Ferragut, Camilo etc..

----------


## Gandalf

Ya, Miguelajo, pero es que yo a esos señores no les conozco ni me los han presentado, así que por el momento solo exprimiré  a los que reconozco por la calle... Retorcido que es uno...

 8)

----------


## eidanyoson

Me apunto a lo de exprimir. De hecho, dentro de mis limitaciones, en ello estoy.

----------


## Solitude

eliminado por no hablar del tema

----------


## BusyMan

Claro, como yo tampoco les conocía mi proceso fue:

''Hola, eres Rafael Benatar, verdad?, soy Fernando... encantado'' cruzar dos palabras más y a la semana siguiente cuando le vi él mismo me saludó y ya le pregunté cositas y detalles.

''Hola, eres Jean Phillippe, verdad?'' ''Hola, es usted Camilo, verdad?'' ''Hola, es usted Alfredo Florensa, verdad?''.....

Y al que no conocía le preguntaba a alguien ''oye, ese quién es?'' ''Es Antonio Romero''...''Hola, eres Antonio Romero, verdad?''  :Lol:  

Ahora creo conocer a todo el mundo y así es como me siento como en casa. Cuando no conocía a nadie me sentía menos integrado.

Es fácil  :Wink1:   Son personas, no son inaccesibles en absoluto (la mayoría:P)

----------


## rafa cama

Hombre, Busy, puede que tengas razón, pero en mi experiencia (sólo he ido un día a la SEI, ya sabes) el ambiente de la SEI no es amigable para el recién llegado. Al menos para mí, que no soy nada, pero nada dado al hola, eres tal, yo soy cual... Vamos, que yo no me voy a presentar a nadie así por la cara.

Y luego, no sé, que vi demasiada exhibición del tipo "mira lo que sé hacer y tú no" (esto es pura impresión mía, aviso).

Que a lo mejor es fallo mío, pero no sé, la verdad es que estaba medio animado a ir a la SEI y se me quitaron las ganas por completo.

El caso es que, como sabes, tengo buenos amigos que van a la SEI, pero prefiero quedar con vosotros aparte, en un ambiente más amigable.

En fin, que seguramente es que yo soy muy rarito.

Un saludo.

----------


## miguelajo

No creo que sea," mira lo que se hacer y tu no".
Es que no me canso de decirlo, la SEI o los circulos mágicos son asociaciones de magos, no escuelas de magia.
Se aprende mucha magia pero no es una escuela.
Eso que quiere decir?..que nadie está obligado a hacer un juego y a continuación explicarlo. Hay gente que no se da cuenta que a veces cuando te vienen directamente y te preguntan como se hace el juego que acbas de hacer, te están incomodando.
Porque quizá no quieras contarlo y entonces pareces un "secretero" o un poco "idiota".
Nunca le pregunto a nadie como se hace un juego, y sin embargo, muchos magos , me han contado sus mejores secretos ( me siento muy afortunado).
Como mucho, pregunto si es suyo, viene en algún libro o pido alguna referencia pero nunca...Cómo se hace?.
Eso no quiere decir que te acerque a cualquiera y le preguntes alguna duda o bien técnica o de alguna versión, o cosas de presentación..cualquier cosa vamos.
Rafa lamento mucho que te llevaras esa impresión. Yo fuí por primera vez a la SEI en el año 92 y me encontré un ambiente un poco hostil para un chico de 16 años. Había corrillos y no "estaban por la labor" de dejar que alguien novato se acercara. Tardé 6 años en volver a la SEI y hoy me arrepiento muchísimo de no haber ido antes ( me perdí la época de los grnades maestros).
Por eso ( cuando pertenecía a la junta) me preocupaba que nadie que viniera nuevo volviera a sentir lo que yo sentí ese día. La primera tarde me quedaba con el "nuevo" hasta que veía que se integraba en algún grupillo....
En serio prueba a volver porque quizá estés perdiendo oportunidad de conocer a mucha gente.
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno, yo he hecho un comentario sobre lo "fria" que puede ser la SEI al entrar por primera vez pero estoy con lo que ha dicho Miguelajo, en la SEI no es una escuela y sus socios no se deben nada mutuamente salvo respeto. Así que nadie tiene por que enseñar a nadie. Y en mi caso no fue fría mi entrada. Miguelajo me recibió, me presentó a Ramón (gran momento) y ramón me hizo tres juegos como tres soles. Luego todo ha sido repetir y hacer amigos.

Por otro lado, el comentario de rafa cama sobre que aquello le pareció un "mira lo que sé hacer y tú no" decirle que en parte, solo en parte tiene razón. Es un club de magos, y cualquiera entiende que un mago se orgullezca de hacer un juego complicado, imposible y mágico que los demás no saben hacer. Si viste eso no lo tienes que tomar como una arrogancia, si no como algo que tiene toda la lógica del mundo. Es como un club de pescadores donde es un orgullo pescar el pez más grande y guardarse la técnica. Pero digo que aciertas solo en parte por que seguramente, si hubieses preguntado algo al respecto de cualquier juego que viste, te habrían contestado. Quizás no te habrían dicho el secreto, tal y como comenta Miguelajo, pero tampoco te harían una burla por no saberlo.

Hay que conocer de lo que se habla. La SEI es una Sociedad, no una academia.

PD: Solitude, háztelo mirar, yo no querría parecerme a alguien como yo (parafraseando a  Mr. Groucho)  :P

----------


## rafa cama

Miguelajo, no me refería a que me hicieran un juego y me lo explicaran... no sé, es una mera impresión que me quedó, y desde luego una que no me quedó las veces que fuera de la SEI he estado con gente como IVI o DRAMAGIC.

Por otro lado, mi sensación fue similar a la que cuentas tú del 92, un ambiente poco amigable para el recién llegado, pero vaya, que seguramente es cosa mía, por ser como soy (alguien muy reservado o callado hasta que coje confianza con la gente) y porque a lo mejor esperaba otra cosa, no sé. Seguramente gente que sea más lanzada (o incluso yo, si fuera más joven) no tendrá esa sensación de "ser un intruso" o "no encajar". Al fin y al cabo, ser un novato a mi edad no deja de ser algo raro. Y si llego a un sitio que funciona y siento que "no encajo", está claro que el problema es mío, que el sitio no es para mi, no es problema del sitio.

Mi mensaje era sólo una respuesta al mensaje de fernando, que a veces ve las cosas demasiado fáciles (posiblemente porque él tiene más cara que espalda  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   ).

Pero vaya, que no me ha supuesto ningún trauma ni nada por el estilo.

En fin, un saludo.

----------


## Nacho Conde

Hola a Todos:

Para mi la primera vez que entre en la SEI fue facil, mas que nada por que entre con Amelie y ella a mi amigo Nacho y a mi, nos fue presentando a magos, y la verdad es que voy a la Sei, y no soy como Busy que me presento a todo el mundo, pero nunca me he sentido ni desplazado, ni nada parecido, de hecho me sorprendio como Grandes Magos (para mi lo son) como Miguelajo, Jose, Ivi se acercaban a hablar conmigo, yo flipando y nunca me han puesto ningun tipo de problema cuando les he pedido ayuda, tal vez por que creo que rara vez pido que me expliquen algo (un agarre o algo), sino que me den referencias para poder leer una técnica o un manejo.

Solo decir que en la SEI no hay ogros, lo de "mira lo que se hacer y tu no". Yo sinceramente he oido la expresion "es que esto me pone la p**** dura",  y me hacen algo que me quedo :shock: , pero me lo tomo como dice Rene, "un desafio, no ha ustedes, sino a mi como artista"

Un saludo

----------


## Gandalf

Hombre, es obvio que rafa cama no se confunde con esa primera sensación, pues todos comentamos más o menos lo mismo, frialdad, desconocidos, magos a su rollo... Pero es un club de conocidos, y hasta que no encuentras tu hueco y tu círculo de amistades la mayor parte del esfuerzo recae en el nuevo. Como todo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola:

Mi impresión y lo que siempre me ha echado para atrás a la hora de acercarme a la SEI, ha sido, bastante bien descrito, con las palabras de Rafa, aunque también incluiría alguna idea que he leido en un párrafo de MJJMarcos, cuando sé que quien me habla sabe, me anula por completo, eso es así, es cierto que cuando se rompe el hielo y comienza la camaradería la cosa va como la seda y no te importa equivocarte y echarte unas risas, pero... hasta que se da esa circunstancia.... presentar tu primer juego, aunque sea a un grupo reducido y en una charla amigable, cuesta. Yo no soy de hacer juegos en cuanto me animan, es más, la mayoría de las veces no los hago, odio la costumbre de, porque seas aficionado a la magia, tengas que hacer juegos en todas las reuniones familiares o de amigos. La mayoría de las veces sería imposible crear la atmosfera oportuna para que un efecto luzca somo debería. Dejando este parentesis a parte, yo el primer día lo pasaría fatal, salvo que vayas con algún conocido. Eso, unido a los 36 añitos que tengo haría en cierta forma sentirte un poco fuera de lugar (aunque quizá no, no se).

Para terminar.... está también el miedo a cogerle el gustillo....   :Wink:

----------


## Solitude

eliminado por no hablar del tema

----------


## letang

-primer párrafo omitido por no hablar del tema en cuestión-

Ya que todos han dado su punto de vista sobre la SEI, lo daré yo también, que he tenido la suerte de rozarme por allí 3 veces.
La primera vez que fui a Madrid tenía ya planeada una quedada con Greca.
Me recibieron Greca y Busyman con los brazos abiertos. Tomamos cañas por ahí, hicieron (porque a mi me daba corte) magia, cenamos orejitas de cerdo... Yo iba muy cortado, estaba con el Canuto y en cero, además nervioso... Me insistían en que hiciera algo y me negaba, al final hice alguna cosa del Canuto mal hecha, y lo único que hicieron fue darme consejos sobre la charla y... bastante fue, ya que aquello no merecía más consejo que "venga, sigue practicando y a la próxima veremos".
No sé cuando fue la primera vez que entré a la SEI, pero toda las veces que he ido he visto por allí un ambiente muy normal. Yo me sentía raro porque, pese a que conocía a varios, muchos de la SEI pensarían "y quién es este extraño que merodea por aquí". Josequesoyyo hizo algún juego, Ramón también, y después me senté en una mesita con FranT y otra gente que conocía y pasamos allí el rato.
Otra vez fui a una gala de aspirantes, y la última a la conferencia de Lennart Green (previo pago de entrada, claro xD).

No he vivido la SEI como miembro, solo como "turista", pero no veo ningún aspecto negativo, es más, veo la cosa muy fácil... a quien no le gusta, que no vaya...
Si tan mal está la cosa, no iría nadie y se quedarían sin socios, y se preocuparían por cambiar su sistema. Si la cosa funciona es porque quienes van, se encuentran bien.
Yo por Madrid no he conocido más que buena gente. Esta última vez conocí en persona a Javier Arroyo y a Rober. Y creo que Yago estaba a mi lado en la conferenia de Lennart, pero como la primera vez que fui a la SEI pregunté a uno si era Yago y me dijo que no... ya me da miedo equivocarme dos veces, así que no dije nada xD

Cada persona es un mundo, pero hay que intentar conocer a la gente un poco más antes de juzgarla a primera vista.
La reacción que tengan respecto a ti será también acorde a la que tengas tú respecto a ellos.

Quien no hace amigos, peor pa' él, no sabe lo que se pierde!
Yo estoy deseando ir al memorial por vovler a encontrarme con la panda con la que fui pa Vitoria y me lo pasé como un enano, pero se están juntando varios factores en contra :(

Un saludo!!

----------


## miguelajo

Perdona Solitude pero no iba por ti..de hecho no se a qué momento haces referencia...
No lo decía pensando en nadie en concreto, sólo en situaciones que ya he visto o vivido.
Sólo eso
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Gandalf

> Resulta irónico ver a magos de prestigio revelando sus secretos y otros que apenas han aprendido "un par de cosas" se acojan a los conocimientos aprendidos como si fueran los tesoros de Tutankamón. Pero en fin, ya me di cuenta de que no todos tienen mi propia forma de entender, sentir y valorar las cosas. 
> 
> Y respecto a lo que dicen de que hay personas en la SEI que parecen querer decir... "mira lo que sé hacer y tú no"... NO ES SOLAMENTE UNA IMPRESION TUYA rafa cama, yo lo he podido comprobar. De hecho me he quedado impresionado del poco interés que despertaba lo que yo quería hacer y lo mucho que gustaba a otros que les observaran. Pereciera una guerra psicológica para demostrar quién es mejor (No por mi parte, desde luego). Todo esto no va conmigo.. ¿Qué queréis que os diga?


Bueno, Solitude, para el primer párrafo que añado debo decir que yo si entiendo eso que tú llamas irónico. Tamariz muchos magos importantes no se pasan toda la vida haciendo espectáculos, si no que complementan el sueldo en buena medida impartiendo conferencias y formando escuelas. Esas conferencias son DE PAGO. Así que se entiende fácilmente que en la SEI vayan magos a explicar lo que saben. COBRAN POR ELLO. Y hay que decir que mucha información que aportan ya está en los libros, así que tampoco son descubrimientos propios (vale, excluyo a Green). Además ellos saben que yo no soy rival para ellos así que no se apuran en esconder algun que otro secreto.

Luego están los que no son grandes magos reconocidos pero que están ahí pegándose y partiendose el pecho por hacerse un hueco en este tema
Estos si pueden tener cierto interés en que el de al lado no sea rival. Estamos hablando de dinero. Y no se tú, pero yo tampoco regalaría mi dinero a un desconocido.

Y luego los hay que no son tan simpáticos y buenos contando sus secretos como yo, pero que le vamos a hacer ¿no?

Así que entiendo que haya quien no quiere compartir sus secretos.

De lo segundo solo decirte que yo no he notado eso que dices.

PD: Letang, Yago era un tipo enorme y delgado con pelo oscuro que tiene la voz muy aguda y orejasd e soplillo. Le reconocerías por el traje de faralaes que suele llevar.

 :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Yo no he estado en la SEI, pero quiero ir. Es más, me gustaría pagar algún día las cuotas correspondientes   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Cuando vaya (si me dejan), yo seré el que llega, por tanto tendré que ponerme en un rincón, mirar a hurtadillas y ver de qué va la feria. A partir de ese momento intentaré integrarme, buscarme un hueco, conocer gente, en fin relacionarme lo mejor posible. Y además todo esto desde el respeto que merece. Humildad y prudencia. Sé dónde estoy yo y dónde está cualquier persona que por allí pueda estar. Si quiero prosperar y avanzar tendré que estar ojo avizor para poder aprender. Esto no quiere decir que crea que estoy en una escuela, no. Quiere decir que tendré que dar antes que recibir (qué expresión más confusa).
Resumiendo, tendré la suerte de poder acceder a un _club_ muy especial y con gran interés por mi parte. No espero nada más, el mundo no gira a mi alrededor y el que tiene interés soy yo, y yo soy el que tengo que amoldarme, sacrificarme y adaptarme.

Mi estilo no será el de Busy, ojalá pudiera ser tan directo, pero intentaré buscarme la vida.
Vamos, como cuando uno aterriza nuevo en cualquier sitio. La poca gente que conozco que tiene esta afición es gente especial que merece la pena conocer. A mí me merece la pena intentarlo. Lo demás es darle vueltas y vueltas y vueltas.
Es mi forma de verlo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> A veces se hace difícil seguir un hilo cuando la gente se da por aludida sin sentido y sin motivo.


Eso no irá por mi, ¿no?

 :Lol:  




> Y luego los hay que no son tan simpáticos y buenos contando sus secretos como yo


Pero, tío, ¡si tu eres un borde de tres pares de narices! Además, tu no tienes secretos.




> La poca gente que conozco que tiene esta afición es gente especial que merece la pena conocer


Me has llegado al corazoncito... al final va a ser verdad lo que dice Ignoto de nosotros....


DICHO ESTO:

Me encantará poder ir algún día no muy lejano a la SEI (aunque me costará un terrible pacto con mi mujer). Ese día espero tener la suerte de que ande por allí algún conocido (como el majete de Busy) y que no finja que no me conoce (como haría el borde de Busy). Si tengo la suerte de poder intercambiar alguna palabra con algún maestro, pues mejor que mejor. Supongo que me animaré a hacer algo, porque soy de la opinión de que, aunque sea incomparable con el nivel de otros, es MI NIVEL y debo estar orgulloso de él (siempre manteniendo los pies en el suelo, sabiendo mis limitaciones). Así que, como Zarkov, mantendré la debida compostura y participaré con modestia............



....... hasta que desenfunde la chistera y todos re rindan ante mí!!!!!!!!! :twisted:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Estoy contigo Zarkov, quizá el dia que te animes... podríamos quedar para ir juntos, si antes no me animo y quedo con vosotros en el Lizarran. Aunque me pasará como a Letang... habrá que darme mucho ánimo para que me lance a hacer alguna cosita.

Un fuerte abrazo.

PD.: he obviado deliveradamente a Omaller porque no lo puedo ni ver...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Eliminado por no hablar del tema ni de lejos.

----------


## zarkov

> Estoy contigo Zarkov, quizá el dia que te animes... podríamos quedar para ir juntos, si antes no me animo y quedo con vosotros en el Lizarran. Aunque me pasará como a Letang... habrá que darme mucho ánimo para que me lance a hacer alguna cosita.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo.
> 
> PD.: he obviado deliveradamente a Omaller porque no lo puedo ni ver...


Bueno, creo que deberíamos conocernos un poco más antes, hablar un poco, una cita, en fin...

Déjate caer un día, hombre. Y de lo de la SEI, en cuanto se ponga peor el tiempo, que nos pongamos el tabardo o la gabardina (para poder pasar más desapercibidos), hablamos con los que van por allí y con Dramagic para que nos reciban y ya está.

----------


## Dramagic

Si vais, sereis bien recibidos..si no vais..pues no se os podrá recibir bien...evidentemente...jeje.

----------


## _Ana_

Bueno, pues a pesar de que me voy a ir un poco del tema principal del hilo voy a contaros como fue mi primer día como Mago en la SEI, aunque quizá no sea muy representativo porque yo llegué con “padrino” (entiéndase alguien de dentro).
Tengo el recuerdo de dos sensaciones: que todo el mundo fue muy amable conmigo y que tenía muchas ganas de volver.

Si que me gustaría decir que el estar allí te abruma, o al menos a mi porque te das cuenta de lo poco que sabes, pero también he de decir que nunca he tenido la sensación de que cuando me han hecho algo haya sido con la intención de demostrar lo mucho que saben y lo poco que se yo. Creo que es más una impresión personal, porque al menos con los magos con los que tengo el placer de tratar nunca me ha pasado. 

Creo que siempre me he sentido aceptada y más o menos cómoda en la SEI, con el tiempo terminas por hacer juegos en alguna mesa. De repente te ves haciéndole un juego a alguien que te da mil vueltas…y lo mejor es que lo aprecian si ves que trabajas y estudias.

 Al final con el tiempo te das cuenta de que allí no importa lo que sepas, sino lo que estudies, trabajes y en el fondo el respeto hacia la magia. Así es como creo que se puede contactar con los grandes magos que hay allí y cuando de verdad empiezas a aprender.

----------


## Solitude

eliminado por no hablar del tema

----------


## letang

-eliminado por no hablar del tema-

----------


## Gandalf

Jupssss... Veo que se han eliminado post de gente. ¿Hay alguna nueva norma el el foro o es que se aplica una que antes no se aplicaba?

OMa, no vayas por la SEI el dia que esté yo. No te dejaría entrar sin antes obligarte a vestirte con falda escocesa.

PD: Y ¿quien se cree el Gandalf ese que es para no dejar entrar a nadie en la SEI? 
 :evil:

----------


## letang

Gandalf tranquilo, ha sido por iniciativa propia.
Escribí un mensaje diciendo que iba a eliminar todo mis post (o parte de ellos) que no hablaran del tema por no ensuciar un hilo tan interesante. Dejé uno aclarándolo porque habían mensajes referidos a los míos.
Después Solitude tomó la misma decisión, por lo que se eliminaban las referencias a mi mensaje, así que eliminé también el explicativo. Solo era eso, fue por nuestra cuenta.
Ahora se puede seguir con el tema sin off-topics por medio   :Wink:  

Un saludo!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> El problema no es Internet, si no esa actitud de querer aprender todo rápido y por la vía fácil. Teniendo ese pendón por bandera ni la red ni los libros conseguirán que uno de esos 3000 de Letang consiga ser un Vernon. Es la actitud, es la humildad, es la ilusión y el correcto aprendizaje quienes nos darán siempre un resultado tal que ni Tálmanes ni Letanges ni Gandalfs podrán criticar.


No es fácil saber como serán los magos que se están formando. Ni cual será el futuro de la magia.
Internet ofrece la gratificación inmediata. Es fácil no seguir un camino de aprendizaje como el que describe Manolo, pero no solo internet. El que tenga muchos recursos económicos puede comprar montones de libros, videos y material mágico, y emborracharse de un picoteo que no lleva a ningún conocimiento productivo. Vivimos en la cultura de la abundancia, estimulados continuamente a satisfacer nuestros deseos mas inmediatos. La tecnologia los faborece, pero no es la culpable en si misma. Es solo un medio.
Yo soy optimista. La mayoría de los aficionados nos hecharemos a perder por el camino, ahogados en material mágico, pero otros crecerán bien guiados, y sacarán provecho de la abundancia de material al alcance. Almenos habremos contribuido al desarrollo de la industria mágica.
El que se procure el consejo de magos consolidados y se someta a un aprendizaje disciplinado, ese tiene futuro, y la información que quizas sus maestros no tuvieron.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> OMa, no vayas por la SEI el dia que esté yo. No te dejaría entrar sin antes obligarte a vestirte con falda escocesa.
>  :evil:


¿Crees que no soy capaz? Tu no me conoces.... Por cierto, no sería escocesa, sino irlandesa. Un auténtico Kilt.

----------


## fraGg

A mi me encantaría hacer una reflexión, desde mi punto de vista, espero que sea tomada en cuenta con respeto, ya que he estado leyendo y releyendo todo el hilo con el mismo respeto.
Desde pequeño, (lo he dicho en otros hilos) recibí un libro de Juan Tamariz como regalo y desde ese momento no se ha ido de mi cabeza la ilusión por todo esto.
Yo vivo en Canarias. Aquí no hay tiendas, ni (que yo conozca) "Maestros".
A una de las conclusiones que estoy llegando, leyendo todo el hilo (y realmente me hace sentir como m*****, como un don-nadie) es que para aprender es necesario vivir en una gran ciudad, con una asociación que tenga historia y grandes magos con los que hablar.
Si es así, yo no entiendo nada.
No todo el mundo puede ser un Gea recorriendo mundo hablando de mago en mago.
Realmente me estoy sintiendo como basura y no me ha gustado nada ésta reflexión.

Si alguien pudiera orientarme sobre esto, se lo agradecería mucho.
Por favor no me digan que lea el canuto porque ya lo hago desde años, al igual que la trilogía de Giobbi.
Me apasiona este mundo y realmente lo tomo en serio (no aspirando a profesional, pero sí a mejorar día a día y a aprender con ganas).

Un saludo.
Juan.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Sabías que Hamman no aprendió de nadie y se inventaba sus juegos y técnicas desde la cama de un hospital?

 ¿O que casi todas las técnicas del hoy admirado Lennart se las inventó cuando nadie le hacía ni caso porque vivía aislado?

 Quiero decirte que no te deprimas por vivir sólo (que no lo estás hay más gente del foro que son también de las Canarias) y que en el mundo mágico hay muchos más del los que crees que empezaron prácticamente solos también.

 Eso sí, ni empezar sólo te convertirá en Dai Vernon ni tener a todos alrededor hará de ti un Tamariz.

 Por cierto Zarkov, si te animas a lo de la SEI pregúntame. Quizá si voy acompañado me atreva...

----------


## Pardo

Esta claro que ya no solo en magia, sino en todo, el esfuerzo por algo es lo que ralmente hace que cunda.

Hoy en dia es muy facil acceder a cualquier cosa, con lo cual, no se valora, y desgraciadamente, en este nuestro arte, se valora aún mucho menos, pues no he conocido arte en el que reinen tanto las envidias y los celos...

Pero no toda la culpa es de Internet, en mi opinión, mucha parte de culpa la tienen tambien las sociedades, pues hoy en dia, es aceptado cualquiera, pues parece que solo interes que haya mas socios para recaudar mas dinero...

Cuando yo entre en la Sei, en el 88, se hacian unos examenes mucho mas duros que ahora, en los que realmente se tenia que demostrar verdadera afición por el arte, hoy en dia, he visto aceptar a gente que no sabía ni los palos de la baraja...

Y despues, esta el tema de que como cada vez lo que mas pretenden mucho es hacer magia para magos y no para el público en si, las envidias y los celos se incrementan, ya que los magoa se valoran a si mismo por la ultima tecnica que han aprendido y que los demas no sabe hacer, pero estos mismos magos, se suben a un escenario y aburren al público.

En mis inicios, tambien recuerdo que las sociedades organizaban unos cuantos eventos al año, eventos en los que podiamos actuar (gratuitamente, por supuesto) en centros culturales, colegios, est... y eso la verdad es que nos iba muy bien para aprender no solo las tecnicas sino tambien a presentar los juegos y rutinas, a coger tablas, a desenvolverte en un escenario. A dia de hoy, ya no se organiza nada de ello, la razon? pues no lo se, pero pueden ser varias... que la gente pase de participar en ecentos de este tipo, pues si no les pagan, ellos pasan de actuar (aunque realmente no tengan ni pu*a idea), o que las sociedades ya no esten por estas labores, sino por otras de mas interes económico como somplemente intentar que entren mas y mas socios....

Despues claro, con tanto aficionado, cualquiiera se cree mago, t y no es así, pues desgraciadamente, cada vez hay mas "hacedores de trucos" que no magos... y claro, la gente lo noto y cada vez quieren saber menos d magia.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Hola Pardo. Te quiero hacer una pregunta: ¿Es el hacetrucos un punto por el que tienes que pasar o son caminos equivocados?.

Te comento mi caso. Yo llevo unos 10 meses metido en la cartomagia. Le dedico bastante tiempo, aunque siempre le podría dedicar más. El caso es que cuanto más magos conozco en las sociedades o en los espectáculos más entiendo que no tengo ni la más mínima idea de realizar un juego de magia como es debido. Es decir, se me escapa casi por completo el dominio de la atención del público, la forma de actuar delante de los espectadores, etc. etc.

Y no será por no hacer magia. Tengo suerte y tengo bastante público diferente. La gente me va conociendo y me piden juegos. Cuando acabo de realizar cualquiera no puedo evitar analizar todos los momentos en los que perdí el control de los espectadores, o no conseguí lo que pretendía que ellos hicieran. Después de eso, la mayoría de las veces me cabreo pensando que no soy más que un hacetrucos. Es decir, hago la técnica, doy una presentación al juego, una historia, algún chiste ya preparado, intento llevar una entonación que siga un patrón acorde con el juego, intento utilizar alguna missdirection ya preparada. Pero no consigo que los juegos salgan como yo quiero.

Entonces, repito la pregunta del principio: ¿es el hacetrucos un paso que algún día me lleve a ser mago o todo lo contrario?

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Ayy

faliny, para mi la mejor solucion para eso es ponerte a hacer magia por la calle, pero improvisando.. olvidando tus viejos trucos con su sabida historia....  preparate 4 trucos nuevos, y no prepares historia...  hazlo sobre la marcha lo que se te vaya ocurriendo...  a la gente a la que se lo he hecho le impresiona mas!!! nunca cuento 2 veces la misma historia... y la gente cree estar viendo 2 trucos diferentes...
alguno me estara tirando ahora los muebles a la cabeza diciendo que eso no se puede hacer, que es intolerable... pero yo creo que es una forma diferente de practicar, y que para lo que necesitas, te vendria al pelo.
si alguno no esta de acuerdo, que lo diga libremente.. jeje
un abrazo

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Ayy, no sé, no me veo con nivel para hacer eso. Quizá algún día. Creo que la solución está en una evolución natural. Tengo que seguir estudiando, preparando, practicando, enseñando mi magia a los maestros que tengo la suerte de tener cerca, pedirles que destrozen mis juegos y escuchar sus consejos.

Quizá así y dentro de varios años empiece a hacer magia con la que esté realmente contento.

No sé, es un pensamiento que tengo ahora mismo....  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

De todas formas te agradezco inmensamente que me des una respuesta.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------

